# DIY methane



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm interested in learning how to generate enough methane to use a cook-top burner salvaged from an LP grill.

Does anyone have any experience? Suggested websites?

For alternative energy if SHTF, this is probably my most realistic long-term option. No forests nearby, and too prohibitive cost-wise to run natural gas here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

this character has all kinds of simple plans


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

TiredIron,
I did not know there was such a thing! My first response to the question was going to be "a diet rich in beans, cabbage, and onions"!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

If we could get methane production down to a science for each home, going off grid would be easier. 

Many years ago I wanted to make it, but thought it was too complicated for the typical person.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I would think storage and pressurization would be issues with using your own methane. Methane is very common and is often around us. Capture, storage, and pressurization are pretty tough to do I think on a DIY basis. Be nice to have a free clean heat source.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

hiwall said:


> I would think storage and pressurization would be issues with using your own methane. Methane is very common and is often around us. Capture, storage, and pressurization are pretty tough to do I think on a DIY basis. Be nice to have a free clean heat source.


I watched the video and a couple others about methane production. It occurred to me that someone could design systems, produce them and help people set them up and maintain them. There are some things that could regularly go into production of methane. I think it could be a common thing on off grid locations, if done right.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Methane is too simple so the greenie activists just forget about it, Anaerobic bacteria makes it from decomposing biomass anyway so capturing it is fairly simple, the main problem in methane storage is it's very high liquefacation pressure, unlike LPG (propane) 



Natural Gas is mostly methane but the vested interests don't really want you to know that.

If you search engine Bio gas there is a lot of information on the net, Bio gas is the actual product, made by anaerobic bacteria from bio mass , methane is a part of that gas.


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

